

Ask HN: Resources to teach programming to my 10yr old brother - Justen

Over the past year I've seen a handful of what looked to be really great resources for teaching younger kids how to program, but I never took the time to save any of them away. But now, I recently asked my little brother if he would want to learn, and he seemed genuinely interested. Would HN help me out in aggregating resources I can use to teach him?
======
boothead
Here are some links I've been collecting for when my daughter is old enough:

[http://www.in-the-attic.co.uk/2012/10/04/teaching-
my-5-year-...](http://www.in-the-attic.co.uk/2012/10/04/teaching-my-5-year-
old-daughter-to-code/)

The Scratch programming environment for kids: <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

[http://hackaday.com/2012/10/31/olpc-tablet-distribution-
prov...](http://hackaday.com/2012/10/31/olpc-tablet-distribution-proves-
concepts-laid-out-in-the-diamond-age/)

If you're in the UK: <http://www.codeclub.org.uk/>

------
ronyeh
If you want to walk through the lessons with him, you can check out:

<http://learningcorona.com/>

<http://www.coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/>

Lua is a simple language and might be good for picking up basic concepts.
Corona has an unlimited free trial, and you can build simple games with very
little code. The result will run in the Corona simulator (which will look like
an Android or iPhone).

------
brudgers
Alice is reasonably cool.

www.alice.org

Touchdevelop in the browser is a more recent option:

<https://www.touchdevelop.com/app/>

------
unimpressive
<http://www.briggs.net.nz/snake-wrangling-for-kids.html>

Helped me learn python.

------
bink-lynch
Khan Academy recently released a computer science section:

<http://www.khanacademy.org/cs>

------
tamersalama
Kids Ruby - haven't used it (yet) - <http://kidsruby.com/>

